# Problem mit neuem Razer Electra Headset



## knexfan0011 (24. Oktober 2011)

Nachdem ich mich schon 3 Monate wie ein honigkuchenpferd auf dieses headset gefreut habe, musste ich heute feststellen, dass kein splitterkabel für das headset mitgeliefert wurde. Das ist für das Headset sogar normal (WTF?!?), also funktioniert es beim ipod usw perfekt, am PC aber kann ich nur auf die Kopfhörer, nicht aber auf des Mikro zurückgreifen. Nachdem weder mein örtlicher PC-Laden noch Amazon mir einen passenden Splitter geben konnten, wende ich mich jetzt mal an das PCGH-Forum, das bestimmt schon eine Idee hat wo ich einen Solchen Splitter kaufen kann. Ein Amazonlink wäre alles was ich will. Und noch ein HappyMeal zum mitnehmen.

Nein Scherz, aber bitte helft mir 
Ums klar zu machen: Ich habe EINEN 3,5mm Anschluss mit In und Output audio (wie des headset vom iphone) und will das an meinem PC benutzen, welcher aber 2 seperate 3,5mm Anscghlüsse benötigt. Ein solcher adapter wie gesagt am besten amazonlink oder so.
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Madz (24. Oktober 2011)

Sofern du das Gamergammelteil gerade erst gekauft hast, rate ich dir dringend es einzupacken und zurückzugeben! Für die 60€ würde ich lieber einen Hifi Kopfhörer, Soundkarte und Mikro kaufen. Damit bekommst du mehr fürs Geld.


----------



## knexfan0011 (24. Oktober 2011)

hast du das ding mal probegehört?? des hat so nen geilen Sound *_* und ich benutz nichmal ne Soundkarte XD(Weihnachten krig ich ein )


----------



## Madz (24. Oktober 2011)

Nein, ich muss das Teil nicht hören, um dir zu sagen, daß es ganz sicher überteuert ist. Es gibt meiner langjährigen Erfahrung nach kein p/l technisch gutes Gameraudioprodukt. Weshalb ich auch nie wieder eines kaufen würde und nur nich Hifi Produkte benutze. 
Selbst besitze ich einen AKG K601, einen Onkyo TX Sr 608 und ein Pärchen Nubox 681.


----------



## knexfan0011 (24. Oktober 2011)

ok.. also wenn welche Kopfhörer würdest du mir denn empfehlen? (ca 50-60€) Ein Mikro hab ich schon(nich grad der brüller aber gut)


----------



## knexfan0011 (24. Oktober 2011)

Wichtig: guter bass(ich höre Dubstep) Gute Soundisolation(meine Schwester spielt häufig etwas lauter Klavier)


----------



## Madz (24. Oktober 2011)

Leider habe ich die noch nicht gehört, aber Audio technika ist eine gute Marke und die Bauform passt auch:

Audio Technica ATH-M30

Ansonsten den: AKG K-240 Studio Kopfhrer (akg kenne ich und den auch super Gerät, aber eben leider stark überm Budget)


Ansonsten die Superluxe:

Suchergebnisse - Seite 1

Habe ich aber ebenfalls alle noch nicht gehört.


----------



## knexfan0011 (24. Oktober 2011)

also, ich hab die mal klangtechnisch(sowohl Gaming als auch Musik) mit dem 150€ AKG teil meiner Schwester verglichen, und die Electras klingen nur minimal Dumpfer, vom bass her is der Electra sogar besser, also ich werde eher nich umsteigen. Aber jetzt mal zur ursprünglichen Frage des Splitters zurück:
Könnte mir bitte jemand nen link zu einem solchen Splitter geben??(Siehe Post #1)


----------



## Madz (24. Oktober 2011)

Woran hast du die beiden angeschlossen?


Eine Ideezu den Splitter habe ich leider nicht.


----------



## knexfan0011 (24. Oktober 2011)

also des headset hat am ende EINEN EINZIGEN 3,5mm anschluss, für audio UND mikro. Mein PC hat aber 2 SEPERATE Ports: 1 für audio, einen für Mikro. Hier ein Beispielbild:Google-Ergebnis für http://www.cogodis.de/images/produkte/i71/714854-micro-iphone-ipad-black.jpg und jetzt brache ich einen splitter der 2 seperate 3,5mm stecker als OUTPUT und Diesen einen als INPUT hat. Ein output is dabei für die Ohrmuscheln und der andere output für das Mikrofon.

EDIT:
Hier mal die Technischen daten vom electra:
Drivers: 40 mm neodymium magnets with copper-clad aluminum voice coil
Frequency Response: 25 – 16,000 Hz
Impedance: 32 Ω
Sensitivity @1kHz: 104 dB ± 3 dB
Input Power: 50 mW
Cable length: 1.3m rubber sheath cable
Connector: 3.5 mm gold-plated headphone jack

besonders ist zu beachten dass das ding nur 50mW zieht, was wichtig ist wenn man lange damit musik aufm ipod hörem will.

EDIT #2:

Hardware Requirements 
Audio Usage: Devices with 3.5mm audio jack
(WICHTIG!!)>>>>>Audio + Microphone Usage: Devices with 3.5mm audio + mic combined jack
(Compatible with Apple iPhone®, HTC®, BlackBerry®)<<<<(WICHTIG)


----------



## Madz (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich hatte schon verstanden, was du brauchst, aber eben keine Idee, woher man sowas nimmt.


----------



## knexfan0011 (25. Oktober 2011)

hmm, mist. Irgendjemand anders???


----------



## Tobcinio (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich wüsste das auch gerne denn ich habe das Teil auch


----------



## Domowoi (17. Dezember 2011)

knexfan0011 schrieb:


> [...]besonders ist zu beachten dass das ding nur 50mW zieht, was wichtig ist wenn man lange damit musik aufm ipod hörem will.[...]


 Wer auch immer Dir das erzählt hat, ich kann Dir versichern es ist absolut Latte was Du für Kopfhörer an einen iPod anschließt. Natürlich sind manche mehr bzw weniger effizient, aber den Unterschied wirst Du nicht merken.

Besonders da hier die maximale Input Power gemeint ist. Die maximale Output Power eines iPods liegt übrigens eher bei 30mW.


----------



## Diavel (18. Dezember 2011)

Bitte hier ist dein Adapter:

http://www.kab24.de/kabel-adapter/a...inkenkabel~func~det~wkid~154991324195803.html

Grüße


----------



## huloo (12. Februar 2012)

PC Adapterkabel für iPhone Headset und kompatible | Audio | Multimedia | Kabel & Adapter | LINDY DE
glaube das müsste funktionieren


----------



## DjAssassin1994 (10. Juni 2012)

Audio-/Mikrofon-Splitteradapter für Razer Electra | Razer Online Shop  Vllt Hilft dir das ja weiter ^^


----------

